# SALT



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I have to confess to being a big fan of Angelina Jolie action flicks. 
I was encouraged by Roger Ebert's enthusiastic review to place it on my "must see" list. http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100721/REVIEWS/100729997 
I set out to see "Despicable Me" yesterday, only to discover that the performance was sold out. SALT was one of the choices available within a short time period, so I opted for it. Good choice! Another movie worth seeing again. :up::up:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I've really been looking forward to this, but most of the reviewers have been killing it.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> I've really been looking forward to this, but most of the reviewers have been killing it.


The local critic in the Charlotte Observer trounced it, but I was planning on forming my own opinion. A few days later, I saw Ebert's review and was encouraged by it. I wasn't disappointed. His review was dead on IMHO.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I've really been looking forward to this, but most of the reviewers have been killing it.


I never listen to what the reviewers have to say about a film. Your taste is your taste. Case and point, _Star Wars I-III_ got slammed for bad acting and no story. I enjoyed all three of them.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I take reviewers with a grain of salt, of course, but when everyone pans one film, you have to wonder.

Oh, and I agree with them on SW I-III.. terrible acting and barely a story. But I digress.

I know I'll get SALT when it comes out on BluRay and I'm sure I'll enjoy it, because I'm a sucker for action flicks, but I also think it probably won't be all I had hoped it would be.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I would watch Angelina Jolie peel potatoes.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> I would watch Angelina Jolie peel potatoes.


I was thinking more along the lines of peeling bananas


----------



## kss123456 (Jul 28, 2010)

I thought it was decent, it got to the point quickly and had a few good scenes, but it was relatively cliche and predictable


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jodyguercio said:


> I never listen to what the reviewers have to say about a film. Your taste is your taste. Case and point, _Star Wars I-III_ got slammed for bad acting and no story. I enjoyed all three of them.


+1.

Many reviewers these days seem more interested making a name for themselves through rants and "flair" than actual substance.

I've seen plenty of reviewer-acclaimed moves that stunk up the place, and other scoffed at by reviewers which were great.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> +1.
> 
> Many reviewers these days seem more interested making a name for themselves through rants and "flair" than actual substance.
> 
> I've seen plenty of reviewer-acclaimed moves that stunk up the place, and other scoffed at by reviewers which were great.


If you never listed to what reviewers say, how do you know what many reviewers these days are doing?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

If you read the reviewer's rationale about why he does or does not like a film, you usually can come to a determination about whether or not you will like it.

And I know that if Roger Ebert likes a horror or sci-fi movie, it'll probably be great...because he hates most of them. Ones he says are just OK, I'll probably love.

Like the Star Wars criticism, who really went to see those movies based on great acting or thoughtful story line? You can agree with those criticisms and still enjoy the movies.

Right now I'm halfway thru the 2001 made-for-cable movie "She Creature." Would I give it a good review? No, but I'm enjoying it quite a bit.

Back to topic, I'm no fan of Angelina but I'll probably watch Salt when it comes to a premium channel.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

I saw the movie Saturday and enjoyed it; I'd guessed several of the major twists, but wasn't sure they would pan out until they did... One thing I notices is that Angie looked terribly thin - almost too fragile to pull off a lot of the fight scenes and stunts.

Turns out that I'm not the only one: http://www.popeater.com/2010/07/30/angelina-jolie-too-thin-salt/


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

amandamurphy said:


> The film is good, but it's best wrote the film, I have seen, his writing skills have not improved. As law-abiding citizens, the dialogue is trite, overdone action, and an empty plot large enough to drive a truck through. Should pay more attention has been paid to character development than to see how many cars you can jump on the role of Julie.


Well said.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

amandamurphy said:


> The film is good, but it's best wrote the film, I have seen, his writing skills have not improved. As law-abiding citizens, the dialogue is trite, overdone action, and an empty plot large enough to drive a truck through. Should pay more attention has been paid to character development than to see how many cars you can jump on the role of Julie.





yosoyellobo said:


> Well said.


And stolen from IMDb user "screenwriter wannabe" review from : http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0944835/usercomments


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

yosoyellobo said:


> Well said.


No, it wasn't, unless you consider plagiarized gibberish "well said".


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm a pretty big fan of Ms. Jolie's work....Lara Croft: Tomb Raider, Mr & Mrs Smith, Gone In 60 Seconds, Changeling, and *Salt* are favorites.

Sorry....but she must have been the inspiration for spandex. 

My wife is *anything but *a fan...but to my surprise....after we saw *Salt*, her comment was "WOW, Angelina Jolie did a super job...I really liked that movie". In addition, she indicated we should get the Blu Ray when it comes out (December 21st).

Imagine my surprise... :eek2: :lol:


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Hmmm... I didn't realize this was a resurrected thread and was reading it with interest - I remembered seeing the trailers for Salt and wanting to see it, but I didn't remember seeing the movie until I say my own comment about seeing the movie! Now that I'm reminded, I do remember the movie and remember enjoying it, but I guess it didn't make a very big impression on me!


----------



## JW79 (Dec 14, 2010)

I wouldn't say it was anywhere close to being an oscar contender, but I thought it had some solid entertainment value. Mind you, my expectations were pretty "moderate' prior to watching the film so I was ok with it. I think those that were disappointed perhaps had a bit too much of an expectation. I mean, just watch the trailer, it's meant for viewers to just sit back and turn off their brains!! Solid entertainment value.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Angelina Jolie + good flick + lotsa action....yeah...it'll be in my Blu ray collection next Tuesday when it comes out.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Watched the blu-ray last night. It was as I expected and fit my requirements for an action movie. Some butt gets kicked, some stuff gets blown up and I don't have to think to much to follow the plot. My disbelief is easily suspended for most movies based purely on fiction so having a rather frail appearing heroine kick serious butt is okay with me. I agree with jeffshoaf from above. Angelina needs to add a couple of biscuits and a cup of gravy to her daily diet. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh, well...

I have to disagree with most of you. I would have been fine with a "mindless action flick" but with the writer and stars they chose I expected more. I expected a layer that just wasn't there. 

Really, I just spent too much time saying "she wouldn't have survived that" and wondering why she did some of the things she did. In the end the Salt character was not terribly consistent and at least to me, not terribly likeable.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

There was action in the movie....???

....a plot????

Drama....???

I just watched Angelina. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, I'm a healthy red-blooded American male, but she doesn't really stoke my fire if you know what I mean.


----------



## Blue Tube (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't usually go for A. Jolie movies. but I did enjoy salt. I understand there are 3 versions of the movie.


----------

